# pier suggestions for Destin area



## OKlawyer (Jul 21, 2011)

Family staying in Sandestin for first time, but typically have a good time fishing the piers in the Port Aransas, TX area. Looking for some suggestions as to a good pier. Willing to drive. Will be in the area the last week of July. Thanks for the assist.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

You have several nice piers within an hours drive. 

There is the Okaloosa Island pier (http://www.okaloosaislandpier.com/) maybe 30-45 minutes west depending on traffic.
Your best bet I think would be Panama City Beach which has 2 piers that are new and fairly nice. The county operates one and the city operates the other and they are located within a few miles of each other. The city pier has a big shopping area next to it (Pier Park) .
(http://fishingdestinguide.com/PIER-DANRUSSELL-PC.html)([URL]http://fishingdestinguide.com/PIER-MBMILLER-PC.html[/URL])

You can go to http://okaloosapier.com/ for reports etc Best times are after sunrise and before sunset, pretty hot out there during the day.


----------



## OKlawyer (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks we will give it a try.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.emeraldcoastpierfishing.com/


----------

